# tacca



## tie-break

Bonjour à tous,
je dois traduire le mot "tacca" en français.
Un téléphone mobile possède une échelle de réception qui est composée par des lignes verticales (qui vont de 0 si le signal est nul à 5 si le signal est très fort).
Or, ma question est la suivante : existe-t-il un terme en français désignant ces "lignes" ?
En italien elles s'appellent "tacche".

Merci


----------



## DearPrudence

Je ne connais pas le mot italien mais d'après ce que tu décris, je dirais :
"*une **barrette*".
J'ai trouvé cet exemple ici :
*La qualité de        la réception est indiquée par le nombre de barrettes sur l'écran        du téléphone. Plus il y a de barrettes, plus le téléphone        émet à faible puissance.

*Mais attends confirmation


----------



## tie-break

Merci beaucoup DearPrudence 
Je crois que barrette convient très bien


----------



## zaby

Bonjour,

J'ai toujours dit/entendu parler de "barres", ça me semble plus courant que "barrettes". 
Les deux se comprennent bien sûr


----------



## mickaël

zaby said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai toujours dit/entendu parler de "barres", ça me semble plus courant que "barrettes".
> Les deux se comprennent bien sûr


Oui, moi aussi.  Mais c'est vrai que "barrette" serait quand même compréhensible.


----------



## tie-break

Très bien 
Merci à tous


----------

